# Other Pets > Dogs >  Pitbull appreciation thread

## Gerardo

Pitbulls in my opinion are the best dogs. Put up pics of pitbulls being awesome. This is my boy Damian.

----------

_Anya_ (08-07-2013),PitOnTheProwl (06-16-2013)

----------


## M&H

I have TONS of photos. Delilah is an American Staffordshire Terrier. 

 







Delilah with my daughter. 









Delilah with my other dog, Lucy



My daughter with my in-laws Am Staff, Maggie.

----------

_Gerardo_ (04-27-2013),PitOnTheProwl (06-16-2013)

----------


## carlson

I love my pit  :Smile:  she's going on eight this year, at four she was rescued from a fighting ring. She was a mess when got her, overweight from the pound, scares and bald spots. An hated all things fuzzy. But when I found her we were both in bad spots in life an together we've both improved over these four years. She now looks great and will play with other dogs  :Smile:  as you see she likes trees not sticks lol

----------

_Gerardo_ (04-27-2013),PitOnTheProwl (06-16-2013)

----------


## Gerardo

Glad to see im not the only one that loves pitbulls

----------


## toyota89

Zues he's half am staff half rotti black lab.


Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2

----------

PitOnTheProwl (06-16-2013)

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

My chocolate male. Rome at 121 Lbs.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------

PitOnTheProwl (06-16-2013)

----------


## Badmonkey17

Here is a couple pics of my English bulldog x blue noise mix Spike

----------

PitOnTheProwl (06-16-2013)

----------


## Konotashi

Here's our (my mom's, actually - but I call her ours  :Wink:  ) Gracie. 

We're not sure if she's a pit bull or a staffie, but whatever she is, we don't really care. We love her to bits! 

She was our second foster dog, but ended up stealing our hearts and never left. <3

She was on the kill list at the shelter for dog aggression. Yet we brought her home and did very slow, careful introductions with our other dogs (she exhibited ZERO signs of dog aggression) and she lets a Frenchie and a Pomeranian beat her up, and she's careful with our little 18 year old mutt. 
Her story was basically that her owners kept her locked up in the backyard and used her for breeding, then dumped her when she no longer yielded a profit for them.  :Sad: 

She's 7 years old. 
Here are photos of her when she first came home with us. 



I can't help but wonder where all of her puppies are now, or if they're even alive.  :Sad:  


Chillin' on the couch with Ozzy. (She was actually sitting still - something that hasn't happened before or since this photo was taken). 


This is how most pictures of her turn out. Her nickname is Miss Wiggles because she cannot have all 4 feet on the ground! 


After a day of flyball training! Unfortunately, her flyball career had to be cut short because she had swelling in one of her joints, and the activity agitated it to the point she could hardly walk. Vets still don't know what's wrong with it.  :Sad:  


SO VICIOUS. 


I wish I had some photos of her with my niece, nephew or bf's daughter. She is pretty rough with adults (she'll throw her weight around and bulldoze an adult - she doesn't care LOL), but she is super gentle with kids.

----------

PitOnTheProwl (06-16-2013)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

This was our first boy, Lucifer. (American Staffordshire)
He was out psycho dog  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


Then there was our little rescue, Bovine (American Staffordshire)
........... she was taken by coccidia at a couple of months old due to a bad diagnosis from a recommended vet

Her memory is right where she would sleep


Then there was my big girl Marley. (Staffordshire Terrier)
I lost this sweet girl to cancer, she put up a good fight but 3 years wasn't enough time to spend with her.



This girl stole my heart and sole, I had some of her ashes mixed in with the ink and that is where she stays


Now we have 65 pound worth of educated stupid. (American Pit Bull Terrier)






There have been recues and fosters but these are the ones that were/are ours, I love my bullies :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## Phiban

I don't have a pitbull but I show my appreciation and respect for them by using an App called Buycott and joining the campaign "Stop Pitbull Discrimination"
While still new and not perfect, it still helps you stay away from things you don't support.

I hope one day, though it isn't a pitbull, to have a malamute and/or cane corso.

----------


## Konotashi

It's pit bulls today - tomorrow, it'll be every other breed.  :Sad:  

I always fight against breed discrimination, no matter what breed it is. 

BSL - Bull **** laws!

----------


## wilomn

,

Sapphire, Head Mouse Herder at Ratamatic.

----------

_Anya_ (08-07-2013),PitOnTheProwl (06-16-2013),_Valentine Pirate_ (06-16-2013)

----------


## sea-bp'sss

here is my 1 year old little girl the pics go back a couple months but enjoy she is a am staff basinji mix

----------

PitOnTheProwl (06-16-2013)

----------


## AlexiTLO

I've got 2. Riley's mom was in a local shelter when they found out she was pregnant. We don't know who her daddy is but she doesn't look like shes really a mix of anything besides bully-breeds. She just turned 4 in april and weighs in at 63.5 lbs.
Conan is our craigslist find. He was free! His family had a baby and realized having a puppy and a baby was too much work. Not sure what he is, we know his mom was an ABPT. We've had people guess mixes including ridgeback, lab, shepherd, mastiff and a few others. He is 74lbs and 5 years old. Anyway, here are the pics!

----------


## treeboa

I don't have a Pitbull either, but I've fallen in love with my neighbor's. His name is Blue and appropriately enough, he's a blue Pit. He's 1 year old and the sweetest and best looking dog I've ever seen. He comes over and visits all the time. If I had the room for another dog, I would definitely get one just like him. Maybe someday!

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

this is our boy Isaiah. best temperament i've seen on ANY dog. never gotten into a fight and tries to make friends with everything. he's the biggest baby ever. 




here he is gettin a hose bath lookin pitiful after he tried to make friends with a skunk. 


and this is his bp.net photo of the month winning pic last month  :Very Happy: 


i take too many pictures of him. he's my buddy. lol

----------

Konotashi (06-17-2013),PitOnTheProwl (06-17-2013),treeboa (06-17-2013)

----------


## Konotashi

> this is our boy Isaiah. best temperament i've seen on ANY dog. never gotten into a fight and tries to make friends with everything. he's the biggest baby ever. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i take too many pictures of him. he's my buddy. lol


Sooo... if he comes up missing, he's not at my house! LOL 
He's gorgeous! 
Love his ears! I don't usually like pits with their ears cropped because most that I've seen with cropped ears are very poorly done. 
I'm going to go die in the corner now. I love him. <3

----------

_TheSnakeGeek_ (06-17-2013)

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

> Sooo... if he comes up missing, he's not at my house! LOL 
> He's gorgeous! 
> Love his ears! I don't usually like pits with their ears cropped because most that I've seen with cropped ears are very poorly done. 
> I'm going to go die in the corner now. I love him. <3


thank you. lol my dad is a veterinarian and he actually did the ears himself. growing up in an animal loving house, we've had a LOT of dogs, and i can honestly say Isaiah is the best dog we've ever had (IMO at least). lol he's our first pit, but i fell in love with them because all the ones that came into the vet clinic were always big teddy bears. i was more nervous working with german shepherds, chows and chihuahuas that came in than the pitties. it's a damn shame so many places have them banned. never knew it was possible to love a dog so much.

----------


## carlson

Got to love a pit lol  :Smile:  creepin your dad did good on his ears. My next will get them. An ya the bull breed ban is dumb my town its next to impossible to rent if you own a bull breed, I had to buy a trailer.  my copilot is eight years old now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

PitOnTheProwl (06-17-2013),_TheSnakeGeek_ (06-17-2013)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> 


  :Surprised: 






Only half a pit but I figure those need the love too, I adopted her from a shelter a little over 9 years ago.

----------

PitOnTheProwl (06-17-2013)

----------


## SnowShredder

Honestly,pit bulls are one of my most favorite breeds. I love ALL bully breeds, and I love all breeds that are misunderstood and misinterpreted. They are beautiful creatures

----------


## AlexiTLO

This one was from this morning. To me, she was saying "do we really have to get up?"

----------

_Anya_ (08-07-2013),PitOnTheProwl (07-19-2013)

----------


## cory9oh4

Great looking pups everyone! Here is my boy Zukie. He is a year and a half old now.

----------

_Anya_ (08-07-2013),PitOnTheProwl (08-07-2013)

----------

